# Skin around wound reacting to band-aids



## deb

I had a 1/3" mole removed on my upper chest on Thursday. As the nurse was putting something gooey on the wound and covering it with a band-aid, she told me to leave it alone until I showered, then put Vaseline on the wound and keep a band-aid on it until it heals. 

I don't normally react to either vaseline or band-aids, but *not* this time: 

I have a rash everywhere the Vaseline touched. 
The 1st band-aid left a welt where it touched the skin.
A blister formed under a corner of that band-aid; the blister tore when I removed the band-aid in the shower 

I have bought 2 other band-aids, one was "no latex" and the other was for "sensitive" skin (still no latex), but both left welts on the skin and the sensitive pulled off skin when I carefully removed it this morning.

I'm thinking of covering the wound with big gauze square and using paper tape to hold it in place. Is the the least reactive stuff I use?

Any other ideas?

Deb
in wi


----------



## Janossy

telpha and paper tape are a good combo.


----------



## bluesky

You might try some skin-prep under the tape. It's the only way I can have even paper tape on my skin for long periods of time. I learned this after I removed several big strips of blistered skin along with tape on my chest after surgery. Not fun at all!


----------



## Ravenlost

It's the adhesive on the bandaids. I have the same problem. Paper tape will be the least damaging.


----------



## Sawmill Jim

I'm thinking of covering the wound with big gauze square and using paper tape to hold it in place. Is the the least reactive stuff I use?

Think you are right . My idea is the more air gets to it the better . I hate band aids


----------



## Jenn

If necessary (too bad not on a limb!) wrap it on with the long roll of gauze.


----------



## Joshie

DD is allergic to latex and adhesives. Gauze with paper tape or what she calls bumpy tape both work well. I forget the name of "bumpy tape" but it is clearish and looks like it has little squares embedded. It tears off the roll very easily. Target usually has a good supply of bandages.

I'd throw out all the latex containing bandages in your house so that you d on't accidently use them.


----------



## deb

Joshie said:


> DD is allergic to latex and adhesives. Gauze with paper tape or what she calls bumpy tape both work well. I forget the name of "bumpy tape" but it is clearish and looks like it has little squares embedded. It tears off the roll very easily. Target usually has a good supply of bandages.
> 
> I'd throw out all the latex containing bandages in your house so that you d on't accidently use them.


Thank you. I think I will see if I can find paper tape in the local stores.

I don't think I will throw out our band-aids as I've never had problems with band-aids on any other part of my body. I've had band-aids on my arms, hands, legs and feet for days with no problems. I think the combination of very soft skin on my chest and the rash caused by the Vaseline is causing the problem. 

deb
in wi


----------



## deb

bluesky said:


> You might try some skin-prep under the tape. It's the only way I can have even paper tape on my skin for long periods of time. I learned this after I removed several big strips of blistered skin along with tape on my chest after surgery. Not fun at all!


What is skin-prep?

thanks for your help!


----------



## deb

Janossy said:


> telpha and paper tape are a good combo.


What is telpha?

Thanks!

deb
in wi


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> What is telpha?


It should be "Telfa"
Its a non stick antimicrobial type of wound dressing


----------



## Shepherd

Telpha bandages are the type that will, while keeping the wound clean, also keep the bandage from sticking -- as will the paper tape altho it will come loose a lot quicker.


----------



## bluesky

deb said:


> What is skin-prep?
> 
> thanks for your help!


Skin Prep comes in little wipes that look like the alcohol wipes they use before shots but it contains a chemical substance that forms a barrier on your skin. You wipe it on your skin where the tape is to go, let it dry, and the bandage adhesive sticks to the coating not your skin. It works wonders for me. I also use it to protect skin that might get blistered, like with new shoes.


----------



## bluesky

Joshie said:


> DD is allergic to latex and adhesives. Gauze with paper tape or what she calls bumpy tape both work well. I forget the name of "bumpy tape" but it is clearish and looks like it has little squares embedded. It tears off the roll very easily. Target usually has a good supply of bandages.
> 
> I'd throw out all the latex containing bandages in your house so that you d on't accidently use them.


Are you thinking of Transpore tape? It's a clearish plastic tape that has a perforated grid and tears off very easily.


----------



## 7thswan

Yes, it's the adhesive. After being bitten by a dog,in quite a few places, the only places that had issues were where big wide bandages were put over the stitches, only on my legs. Not on my buns. Maybe legs are more sensitive??? It was really hurting, so I decided to take the bandages off to see what was up. The skin came off with the bandage,only on the space where the adhv. was.Had to remove bandages with just soaking.Left them off.Now I use a telfa pad and gauze with no tape touching skin. Later found out that I'm allergic to triple antibiotic. Nurse said it was probably the Neosporin part. A sock with cut off ends works real good, haven't tried Vet wrap yet, but need to get some for winter when my forearm takes it bad, from the woodstove.ps. the vaseline- you might be allergic to petro products.


----------



## deb

7thswan said:


> Later found out that I'm allergic to triple antibiotic. Nurse said it was probably the Neosporin part. A sock with cut off ends works real good, haven't tried Vet wrap yet, but need to get some for winter when my forearm takes it bad, from the woodstove.ps. the vaseline- you might be allergic to petro products.


I looked for Bacitracin yesterday and couldn't find any in stock. All the stores had the triple antibiotic or bacitracin with pain killer, but I didn't buy them since I don't like using over the counter meds made from multiple drugs. If you have a bad reaction, you can't tell what is causing it.

thank you for your help.

deb
in wi


----------



## ronbre

i developed an allergy to adhesives on bandaids right when i had my hip replacement surgery, and everywhere i had any adhesives on my body i broke out, includiing the spots where they tested me for allergies on my back !!
Adults can develop new allergies


----------

